

Try Objective-C - muloka
http://www.codeschool.com/courses/try-objective-c

======
xtraclass
I tried, but I must say, I don't like the syntax anymore. I used other
languages for too many years, like Ruby, and they are simply more useable for
me. Nevertheless it is a powerful language, and devs who want to write apps
for iOS should really learn it very well, I think.

------
demetrius
I once had an idea to try Objective-C, but it seems Objective-C is of
absolutely no use to anyone not using Apple products.

It seems the only use of Objective-C outside Mac world is GNUstep, which
seemed too buggy to use (though maybe I’ve missed something?..).

